# Buying Low Sweat M&P only



## Melharma (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been looking at the posts regarding LS M&P and I still have questions.  Does anyone just make all of their soaps out of Low Sweat?  Is the difference really on how you package them, regular soap has to be air tight vs LS.  If I'm selling the soap all over the country should I just use only LS?  Thanks!


----------



## .t.e.r.r.a. (May 11, 2011)

Good question! I hope someone can answer, because I'de like to know as well.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 11, 2011)

I found low sweat MP drying to me skin. I use regular MP, but shrink wrap as soon as it's done.


----------



## pops1 (May 12, 2011)

I use Low sweat soap all the time because of our conditions in Australia,l find the Low Sweat soap drys a lot quicker so you don't have so much time to work it.I have tried using ordinary Melt & pour but its just not viable here so if l had the choice l would use that in preference to Low sweat.Although the low sweat does have its compensations l can leave it out without doing the quick wrap that you have to do with ordinary soap base.


----------



## saltydog (May 21, 2011)

pops1 said:
			
		

> I use Low sweat soap all the time because of our conditions in Australia,l find the Low Sweat soap drys a lot quicker so you don't have so much time to work it.I have tried using ordinary Melt & pour but its just not viable here so if l had the choice l would use that in preference to Low sweat.Although the low sweat does have its compensations l can leave it out without doing the quick wrap that you have to do with ordinary soap base.



Can you mix the LS with reg m&p?


----------



## oasisbath (Jun 25, 2011)

*low sweat shipping all over the country*

Low sweat can be drying on the skin due to the amount of oils and/or glycerin have been reduced. I only use it when making a soap for decoration.

I also ship all over the world and I use my regular mp base however it is not low sweat and no complaints.


----------



## llineb (Jun 28, 2011)

I found it too drying on the skin and some of the SFIC bases wear actually sticky.  I shrink wrap mine as well.  I also use Wisteria Lane's "Hard as Milled Soap."  I left a log out for a month to see if it would get beads of water on it but it didn't.  It has a great lather.  I will say that it drys quickly and you will need to add a little of another M&P base to it if you are making a loaf soap so it will cut without crumbling on the corners.  I still wrap it in shrink wrap so the fragrance and soap stays fresh.


----------

